# Bernese Mountain Dog



## dimond (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi - I'm new here and would love to hear from some bernese mountain dog owners. we are interested in getting a dog this summer/fall - I've heard berners are great family dogs - great with children & gentle. They are just beautiful! My husband and I have some reservations though:

first of all - size - I know they can get rather large but how big on average? in some pictures they look like they are the size of Goldens. 
shedding - how much? is it heavy year round? also, my husband heard they slobber quite a bit - is this true? 
longevity - In my research I read that they have short life spans due to their size & potential health problems - one source said 6-10 years. I guess I'm concerned about getting a dog that the kids would have to lose in such a short time. I have 9, 6 and 4 year old boys.
cost - the local breeder I contacted today actually has two puppies left from the most recent litter - they are $1,700 each which is much more that I thought - is this typical?

I would love any information, experiences that you can share - thanks for your patience with all of my questions!


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

http://www.bmdinfo.org/index.php
Please, please, please research breeders. Going with a "discount" puppy from a breeder that doesnt know his/her lines and doesnt health test the dogs before breeding could set you up for heartbreaking consequences (this goes for all breeds). These guys dont live long, 8 years is old for many lines.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Berners are great family dogs, but there are some serious concerns.

Health: They typically do not live long lives, and the breed is rife with congenital health problems. You find a good breeder, and you pay what you pay. Cheap puppies can be very expensive. That's more true of Berners than many other breeds.

Shedding: Boy-Howdy, yeah, they shed. Shedding depends somewhat on the individual dog, the climate he lives in, and how much time is spent indoors. Dogs will "blow coat" seasonally, at which time you live in a blizzard of dog hair. The rest of the year, they merely shed profusely.

I've never seen one drool excessively, except in very warm weather or during hard exercise. You'd probably want to put a mat under his water dish, however.

They are big dogs. My neighbor's male Berner is about the same outward dimensions as my Golden, but he is close to 20 lbs. heavier than my dog. At about ≈90 lbs., he is not large for the breed. They are a pretty active breed for their size.

A well bred and properly handled Berner is a great dog. They take well to training, and they are true people lovers. They are fairly popular in my area, and I haven't yet met one with a bad temperament.


----------



## dimond (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for your replies - I spoke to the breeder in my area and got some good information. I could tell she knew her stuff & has been breeding for quite a while and really loves the breed. She said that her Berners live 10, 11, 12 years and some even 13 although that is old for the breed. As far as shedding, at around 1 year old they lose their baby fur and at that time would need to be brushed once or twice a day. After that, regular brushing but she didn't seem to think they were heavy shedders. Although, I take that with a grain of salt - I realize she may be biased. 

As far as size - she said 120 lbs is typical but females can be 20 lbs lighter. 

The breeder seems reputable to me - the website has many pictures and information on it's history. It also has many letters and pictures from people who have adopted dogs. Many say that they want to adopt another which to me is a good sign.
She said their puppies are bred under the strict German breeding rules. Parents, grand-parents... are thoroughly screened and free of hip/elbow dysplasia. She said the puppies are well socialized, introduced to children and to all kinds of pets.They come with health certification, health guarantee and papers, they are current on their shots, dewormed and micro chipped. 
Is there anything else I should be looking for in a breeder? They are not far from me so I could certainly drop in for a visit however, I know I would fall in love with the puppies if I saw them!

As much as I love Bernese mountain dogs, I'm not sure this is the breed for us - especially since we started our search looking for a medium sized dog that doesn't shed much! I think I would love this dog but not sure my husband would be as thrilled about the size & fur!


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

I have loved every Berner I've met, and I also toyed with the idea of getting one in the future, but the shedding turned me off. I was talking to an owner of one at the dog park, and she says she brushes him out in her backyard about 4 times a week, vacuums pretty much everyday, and still finds hair EVERYWHERE, sometimes in her food...bleh..

As someone who is accustomed to non-shedders, I know that I could not do the shedding. But I LOVE the Berner temperament and would definitely love to get over the shedding thing to own one someday.


----------



## cavaliermom (May 28, 2008)

Bernese are beautiful and have good temperaments, but they are extremely prone to cancer and most of them die from it, which is heartbreaking. I talked to one woman at a dog show and she told me their medical bills are outragous and she could barely afford her's. I fell in love with them many years ago, but just could not take one on - puppies are very, very expensive and with all the health issuess - just couldn't do it.

d


----------



## sagira (Nov 5, 2009)

cavaliermom said:


> Bernese are beautiful and have good temperaments, but they are extremely prone to cancer and most of them die from it, which is heartbreaking. I talked to one woman at a dog show and she told me their medical bills are outragous and she could barely afford her's. I fell in love with them many years ago, but just could not take one on - puppies are very, very expensive and with all the health issuess - just couldn't do it.
> d


Same here. I think BMDs are the most beautiful, gentle dogs. However, their health problems would be devastating to our family with kids, and something anyone would want to consider.


----------



## dimond (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks to everyone - I think you are all confirming what I probably know but didn't want to admit - probably not the dog for us due to all of these issues. Will keep looking for the right dog for us!


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

dimond said:


> As far as shedding, at around 1 year old they lose their baby fur and at that time would need to be brushed once or twice a day. After that, regular brushing but she didn't seem to think they were heavy shedders. Although, I take that with a grain of salt - I realize she may be biased.


Not necessarily bias...exactly. You own many individuals of a breed you love, and you tend to overlook certain less desireable traits as part of the bargain. Shedding isn't thought of as heavy or light, it just _is_. It's going to be either clipping and grooming, or brushing and vacuuming. Pick yer poison.

The lifespan of a BMD is about 7-ish years. A healthy one should live to see his 10th or 12th birthday, but the average lifespan is short. That's something to consider.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

My question is...what are you looking for in a dog?


----------



## dimond (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi Xeph - basically, we want a dog that would be great with the kids - 3 active boys - and that doesn't shed a huge amount. It would have to be sturdy (no little breeds). Medium to medium large. We have a good size backyard and we could take it for walks/jogs daily. Realistically, I could see an hour walk a day and jogs on weekends. I am home during the day also. 
I am open to a shelter dog but am just concerned that it would have to be good with kids & would worry about a shelter dog's history. I visited our local shelter last week and plan to stop by occasionally to see if any dogs would be right for us. 
I've been researching on line and a couple breeds under the 'medium' family dogs look interesting - Brittany spaniel, welsh springer spaniel, and vizsla. After further reading though, it sounds like the vizsla may need more exercise than we might be able to provide - especially in the snowy, cold new england winters. Anyhow, any suggestions would be appreciated!
oh - and I love golden retrievers but they shed more than we want. A labrador is a possibility.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Vizslak are pretty (extremely) active. Also, just because the Vizsla has a smooth coat, don't think they shed little. They shed A LOT, but instead of nice, long, easy to clean hairs, they shed short, spiky, hard to remove hairs.

That said, a friend of mine breeds Vizslak and lives in Wisconsin...she puts coats on her crew and they all go out and romp together.

Labradors also shed a TON and blow coat twice a year.

Honestly, unless you interested in a Standard Poodle (which can be awesome dogs for the right people, though they still need a fair amount of excercise), most of the larger breeds are relatively heavy shedders.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

What are you looking for in terms of personality/biddability/independence/playfulness/friendliness, etc? I know you said you want a dog that will get along with your kids, but most breeds if raised around kids and treated with respect by the kids will likely be fine around them. Also, an hour daily walk sounds great for many medium/large breeds, provided that there's also mental stimulation provided (Training, challenging toys, playing, etc.) And as Xeph said, a LOT of breeds shed, so if you're willing to tolerate shedding (I'm not sure what your definition of low-shedding is), you've got a pretty broad range of breeds you're looking at. However, if you really want to minimize shedding, try looking at curly coated/wirehaired breeds, such as Standard Poodles and larger terriers. Keep in mind these dogs need a lot more grooming. However, I would strongly suggest that you decide what personality you want FIRST and make that your top priority, and leave shedding as a secondary concern. It would sure suck to find a dog that didn't shed at all but you totally didn't get along with personality-wise.


----------



## dimond (Aug 9, 2010)

I think personality has to come first and then shedding second. For personality, I want a friendly dog - one that is basically friendly with everyone and other dogs. We have lots of kids in this neighborhood and also many other dogs. I'm not looking for a guard dog. Also, fairly easy to train - we would go to obedience classes. I would like a dog that is not hyper inside the house and when exercised enough outside is happy just sitting with us inside when we wind down. As far as shedding, I am ok with using the vacuum more, and brushing - I just don't want to find hair everywhere - in food, on all of the furniture, etc. I love the big furry dogs but don't think I could deal with the hair. I also know some of the shorter hair varieties shed a lot - our neighbors have 2 dalmations and the shedding is profuse. A lot of people have mentioned the poodle - not sure if I am a poodle person although I'm sure they're nice.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

In my experience, Standard Poodles are similar to Labs in personality. . .they ARE retrievers, after all. A bit "sharper" but they aren't frufru if that's what you're worried about. You can keep them in a perfectly sensible cut, pet Poodles don't go around in show cuts. 

Labs do shed more than Goldens, or at least longer fur is easier to deal with. With a Lab you'd definitely find fur in your food and everywhere. Long hair is easier to clean up-it tends to come out in clumps rather than individually like short hair does.


----------



## Yvonne (Aug 6, 2010)

I lover berners plan to get one in a couple years from an awesome bitch friend owns.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

You sound like you'd do great with a dog like a Golden Retriever.. What about fostering a dog or pet-sitting a friend's dog to see what it's like having a "furry" house? My dog is a Papillon, not a breed that's known for excessive shedding, since they don't have an undercoat. However, I still find stray hairs in my food, in my mouth when I wake up in the morning, in the corners and under furniture, and on my clothes. I've had someone point to my pants on more than one occasion and ask "Do you have a white dog?" There are no fluffy tumbleweeds like there were with my mom's BC/GSD/Husky, but it's still noticeable. But it really doesn't bother me at all, just something you get used to, like muddy paw prints or picking up poop on walks. If it really really bothers you to have fur as part of your every day life, I really suggest getting a completely non-shedding breed like a Poodle. Poodles are actually lovely dogs, and you can shave them short if you're not crazy about the "puff ball" look


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Willowy said:


> Labs do shed more than Goldens, or at least longer fur is easier to deal with. With a Lab you'd definitely find fur in your food and everywhere. Long hair is easier to clean up-it tends to come out in clumps rather than individually like short hair does.


Keep in mind that Goldens have both long and medium hair.. When I trim the feathers, tail, and mane on my golden, he looks very Lab-like.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Marsh Muppet said:


> Keep in mind that Goldens have both long and medium hair.. When I trim the feathers, tail, and mane on my golden, he looks very Lab-like.


That's true. . .they aren't fully longhaired. And I'm sure they shed just as profusely as Labs, being so closely related. I would also recommend "borrowing" somebody's dog for a while to see how you like it. Maybe foster for a rescue organization, or offer to dogsit when a friend or neighbor goes on vacation.


----------



## dimond (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm glad I came to this site. I always thought Goldens shed a lot - more than labs. I also didn't know they could be trimmed shorter like the above picture. I definitely think I'll reconsider a golden.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

dimond said:


> I'm glad I came to this site. I always thought Goldens shed a lot - more than labs. I also didn't know they could be trimmed shorter like the above picture. I definitely think I'll reconsider a golden.


I would hate for you to misapprehend the shedding a Golden can do. My dog has a lifetime membership in the Power Shedder's Club. 

The darker colored coat on my dog is his topcoat. That is coarse and somewhat oily. Not as oily as a Chessie's, but it sheds water pretty well. That I don't trim at all. The topcoat only sheds significantly in the spring and autumn. The light colored coat is the undercoat, and that sheds year 'round. I trim that because is is fine and profuse, and having it shorter makes for an easier time of flea/tick exams, and combing out the weed seeds and burrs.

You might consider a Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever. Considerably smaller than Labs and Goldens, but similar temperaments. They are not the indiscriminate people-lovers that Goldens are, but they are very nice dogs with good dispositions.

I'll also chime in and give a big thumbs up for Standard Poodles. I know a lot of people who should own a SP because it would do them good to have a dog who can teach them humility.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

dimond said:


> I think personality has to come first and then shedding second. For personality, I want a friendly dog - one that is basically friendly with everyone and other dogs. We have lots of kids in this neighborhood and also many other dogs. I'm not looking for a guard dog. Also, fairly easy to train - we would go to obedience classes. I would like a dog that is not hyper inside the house and when exercised enough outside is happy just sitting with us inside when we wind down. As far as shedding, I am ok with using the vacuum more, and brushing - I just don't want to find hair everywhere - in food, on all of the furniture, etc. I love the big furry dogs but don't think I could deal with the hair. I also know some of the shorter hair varieties shed a lot - our neighbors have 2 dalmations and the shedding is profuse. A lot of people have mentioned the poodle - not sure if I am a poodle person although I'm sure they're nice.


As far as being a 'Poodle Person', I think you might be pleasantly surprised by them. I've met people who couldn't even recognize Standard Poodle that wasn't white, and without those ridiculous show coats. Poodles fit everything you've described above perfectly: they're non-shedding, usually 60-80 lbs, smart, extremely biddable, and very friendly without that whole ridiculous bounce-off-the-walls Labrador thing. They're not the froofy dogs everyone thinks of them as.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I've met a few Standard Poodles, and I really like all of them. If I ever get a purebred, they're on the short list. I do think they're a lot like Labs, though not quite as goofy. Good all-around family dogs.


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

I agree! There is a Standard Poodle in my family, and as a lover of large/giant dogs, I can honestly say that I would take him in a second! Great personality, very intelligent, and nothing "fru-fru" about him. Something to consider.


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Independent George said:


> As far as being a 'Poodle Person', I think you might be pleasantly surprised by them. I've met people who couldn't even recognize Standard Poodle that wasn't white, and without those ridiculous show coats. Poodles fit everything you've described above perfectly: they're non-shedding, usually 60-80 lbs, smart, extremely biddable, and very friendly without that whole ridiculous bounce-off-the-walls Labrador thing. They're not the froofy dogs everyone thinks of them as.


I agree 100%!!

I have two standards, and while my opinion of them is going to be bias, I think they are the ideal dog. They can be a bit bouncy as youngsters, but not tear-through-the-house wild, and training is generally a breeze. All the standards I know are very calm and quiet in the house, but need daily walks and enjoy time to run off leash a few times a week. Coat maintenance can be simple if kept in a short clip. My boys go to the groomers every 6 weeks, and unless they get dirty, I just brush out their afros, legs and tails about once a week to keep mats at bay. The longer the coat, the more maintenance is needed. If you do decide to go the poodle route, I implore you to find a reputable breeder, as a poorly bred standard can be a serious mess!! They are very human-like and DEMAND to be part of the family. They really are a special breed. 

Do not overlook poodles simply because of their reputation as high maintenance dogs. They are not frou-frou dogs, my cream poodle is a mud puddle magnet! They have a great sense of humour and their intelligence will amaze you.


----------

